# Desktop Visualizer



## Droided Up (Apr 11, 2012)

I am currently running the stock sense 2.1 Rom rooted, but I would like to edit the icons through Desktop Visualizer. I have figured out have to accomplish this, but I have run into another problem at the end. I change the icons for "messages" and "mail" on my desktop, but when a new message or new mail comes in, the new icons do not show that there are new items ( Like the stock ones do by using a superscript "1" ) Is there any way to make this work without installing a home launcher?

________________
Keep Calm Chive On


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Droided Up said:


> I am currently running the stock sense 2.1 Rom rooted, but I would like to edit the icons through Desktop Visualizer. I have figured out have to accomplish this, but I have run into another problem at the end. I change the icons for "messages" and "mail" on my desktop, but when a new message or new mail comes in, the new icons do not show that there are new items ( Like the stock ones do by using a superscript "1" ) Is there any way to make this work without installing a home launcher?
> 
> ________________
> Keep Calm Chive On


My understanding of desktop Visualizer is that it creates Widgets or shortcuts that launch the app you specify with the icon you specify. Desktop Visualizer doesn't have the permissions to access email or messages that it would need to check for new messages or give you the superscript icon notification for unread messages. You do still get notification bar notice of new messages if you configure those apps to display them though, so you wouldn't be missing messages because of no notification at all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droided Up (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah, I see, that explains it very well! Thank you!

________________
Keep Calm Chive On


----------

